# Decline vs. Incline.... decline not worth the time?



## ZOISinMN (Jul 1, 2004)

Is decline benching worth doing?  I always do Incline.  Anyways, i was wondering by not doing decline, am i missing out on building any muscle that incline wouldnt give me?


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2004)

I would always include some type of decline movement in chest training.

I always do a:

Incline 
Flat 
Decline 
Fly


----------



## Michael D (Jul 2, 2004)

I have heard of lots of people who think the decline hits their chest better than the flat or incline.  I rarely do inclines but declines I like.  A close grip on the decline really wakes up my tris.


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2004)

close grip BP on the incline or decline kicks ass...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

ZOISinMN said:
			
		

> Is decline benching worth doing? I always do Incline. Anyways, i was wondering by not doing decline, am i missing out on building any muscle that incline wouldnt give me?


Decline works a different plane of motion than the incline does.  Decline places you more in between the sagital and transverse plane while incline places you more inbetween the frontal and tranverse plane.  it is important to work in both planes.  If you aren't going to do declines I recommend dips.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> close grip BP on the incline or decline kicks ass...


 Haven't tried CG decline, but I know CG inclines are fantastic for building pressing power in the triceps.  Awkward as hell at first though...


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2004)

If you do flat bench work there is RARELY EVER a need for decline work. 99% of trainees have no problem with the lower pecs, but have flatness in the upper region. I have done decline bench once in my life and I feel it totally unnecessary.

However, CG bench on a slight decline is an excellent tris exercise as LAM mentioned.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 2, 2004)

Decline will put you in a position that allows greater recruitment of the lats to assist getting the bar off your chest (hence why powerlifters use such a big arch, thus imitating a decline position) which has its benefits. It only complements your bench press, however, if you bench like a poerlifter. If you bench with a flat back and elbows flared, you are probably fine without them.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 2, 2004)

why not just hit the PEC FLY machine, it works incredible on my chest and gives me a great pump and it allows me to do many more reps which i feel tire out my muscles much more. it has given me greater size increase than flat or incline bench in less time


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> why not just hit the PEC FLY machine, it works incredible on my chest and gives me a great pump and it allows me to do many more reps which i feel tire out my muscles much more. it has given me greater size increase than flat or incline bench in less time


if you are stimulating maximum hypertrophy in your chest using flys and not pressing movements you are obviously not doing them correctly..flys are a strectch muscle movement and typically are far from optimum for hypertrophy..


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 3, 2004)

I think it is a good idea to get the widest variety of lifts possible.  I notice the most difference in overall strength and size when I use lifts I've never tried before.  New stimuli is always good.  However, I have trouble with decline bench press because I usually don't have a spotter.  I try to reserve decline bench press for dumbells, but I love barbell bench press lifts.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 3, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> if you are stimulating maximum hypertrophy in your chest using flys and not pressing movements you are obviously not doing them correctly..flys are a strectch muscle movement and typically are far from optimum for hypertrophy..


im not sure what you mean by stretch movement, as fas as i know you working the same muscle groups using Pec Fly as using a incline dumbell presses or flat bench with the exception of not using stabilizer muscles.  but overall its basically achieves the same end result 

?!?!?!?!?


----------



## LAM (Jul 3, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> im not sure what you mean by stretch movement, as fas as i know you working the same muscle groups using Pec Fly as using a incline dumbell presses or flat bench with the exception of not using stabilizer muscles. but overall its basically achieves the same end result
> 
> ?!?!?!?!?


they are not even close to the same exercise. trying to get a massive chest from flys is like trying to grow huge legs from doing leg extensions or huge triceps from db kick backs...it doesn't happen


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 3, 2004)

i dont know dude, i know some hugeeee guys at my gym who systematically use the pec fly machine !  it grows the inner chest like nothing else


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> i dont know dude, i know some hugeeee guys at my gym who systematically use the pec fly machine ! it grows the inner chest like nothing else


I think what LAM is trying to tell ya is that because a press is a multi-joint exercises you have a greater recruitment of muscle fibers, allowing a greater amount of weight to be moved, causing a greater amount of stress to be placed on the given muscles leading to a greater growth potential.

There is no such thing as spot growth.  The chest grows as one muscle.  The inner chest can not grow all by itself.  But if I could that would lok really funny.


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 3, 2004)

Loooove inclines!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 4, 2004)

> If you do flat bench work there is RARELY EVER a need for decline work. 99% of trainees have no problem with the lower pecs, but have flatness in the upper region. I have done decline bench once in my life and I feel it totally unnecessary.


So inclines work your upper pecs and declines work your lower pecs huh?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> So inclines work your upper pecs and declines work your lower pecs huh?


Here we go......


----------



## gopro (Jul 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> So inclines work your upper pecs and declines work your lower pecs huh?


Don't even try it with me Mon. When you have been doing what I've been doing for the last 18 years then we can talk.


----------



## gopro (Jul 4, 2004)

I think that pressing is certainly necessary for a huge chest, but I think that the BEST chests are a result of an equal amount of time spent on flyes. Done correctly, they have HUGE potential for stimulating hypertrophy, especially b/c of the stretch that they allow...this is why they can not be compared to Leg extensions or tricep pressdowns.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 4, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I think that pressing is certainly necessary for a huge chest, but I think that the BEST chests are a result of an equal amount of time spent on flyes. Done correctly, they have HUGE potential for stimulating hypertrophy, especially b/c of the stretch that they allow...this is why they can not be compared to Leg extensions or tricep pressdowns.


amen dude !!!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Don't even try it with me Mon. When you have been doing what I've been doing for the last 18 years then we can talk.


Someone just lock this thread before it's too late.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 5, 2004)

> I think that pressing is certainly necessary for a huge chest, but I think that the BEST chests are a result of an equal amount of time spent on flyes. Done correctly, they have HUGE potential for stimulating hypertrophy, especially b/c of the stretch that they allow...this is why they can not be compared to Leg extensions or tricep pressdowns.


This I can somewhat agree with, only because I attribute so much of my pec development to basic flat DB flyes.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

I've been lifting for 28 months over a 36 month period. (3 years with an 8 month lapse for people like me who suck at math)

 In that time I've increased my squat and deadlift almost 200% and my bench by 67%. In that time I've also gone from 175lb to 241lb to my current 207-208lb and am at my strongest ever. So we should all just shelve the talk about who's been into what for how long. This isn't a pissing contest.

 That said, whether or not to get rid of decline is entirely dependant on your goals. You don't sound like a strength trainer, so what complement will declines lend to your goals? If you're going to do the "bodybuiling model" and dedicate a day to back (or back and X) then you won't see the benefit of decline whereas it increases your functional positioning to use your lats to get the bar off your chest. Also, because I assume you're not training for strength, I assume you don't bench like it, and hence you probably don't arch and use leg drive, so decline really won't carryover to your bench. So on two counts, decline would be useless for you.

 My theory on the whole "upper chest" or "lower chest" debate is that because of insertion points, everyone has a natural advantage in developing the appearance of a "lower chest." Likewise, the "upper chest" is an appearance as well, brought about by insertion points of the anterior delt. If it inserts in a good location, an incline press will cause greater stimulation to them and as they grow, so will they push forth the pec, creating the appearance of an "upper chest." If the insertion is more on the shoulder  and less into the "body" then you'll notice your delts explode with incline pressing whilst your chest never seems to go anywhere.

 Now I don't claim to be the be-all end-all of physiology, but I have yet to hear a better theory on this topic.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2004)

Ya know SF, just when I start thinking you're a young fellow who's claim to fame is talking a good game, you go and say something that is logical and makes complete sense. 

The 'experience' issue reminds of a story a young lawyer friend of mine relayed to me.  He was arguing a patent infringement case, and things were going his way. The opposing counsel in frustration stood up and said "Your honor, I have over 30 years of experience in arguing these types of cases and...", the judge interrupted him, and looking over his glasses said "That doesn't mean you've been doing it right."


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

Define young fellow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2004)

Someone younger then me  .


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 5, 2004)

Haha, fair enough. I'm not all that young though.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 6, 2004)

Very, very informative post SF.


----------

